# Wii with no telly?



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2009)

Possible?

Or not? 

I don't have a telly anymore and would rather not get one, but would possibly like to get a Wii. 

Can you plug it into a monitor, or is that a silly question? 

If I did need to buy a new telly just for that (I would also play DVD's on it then tbf) what sort would be best?

Sorry, I actually mean.....what's the _cheapest_ sort I could reasonably get away with, without making it all a bit of a pointless exercise?


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

You _can_ plug it into a monitor but depending on what inputs you've got on your monitor then you may need a VGA box, which the cable from your monitor and the cable from your Wii go into and then it'll work.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2009)

Oh! That sounds way simpler than I was expecting!   

Does a 'VGA box' cost about a million pounds or something? 

Excellent! But what size/type of monitor would you say is the minimum required so as not to make it completely rubbish, iyswim (I have a 20" LCD monitor atm)?

Sorry - I know that's a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' question, but I thought someone might have a clever formula, like they do for getting a big flat screen telly.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh! That sounds way simpler than I was expecting!
> 
> Does a 'VGA box' cost about a million pounds or something?
> 
> Excellent! But what size/type of monitor would you say is the minimum required so as not to make it completely rubbish, iyswim?



Well yeah, a 15" green screen is gonna reduce your playing experience somewhat. I'd get a 40" 'monitor' iiwy, bolt it to your living room wall and put your pc underneath. 

Here's a VGA box for £20.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh! That sounds way simpler than I was expecting!
> 
> Does a 'VGA box' cost about a million pounds or something?
> 
> ...



I bought a thing from amazon that will do it. It cost £45 and has built in tv, radio and freeview.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Well yeah, a 15" green screen is gonna reduce your playing experience somewhat. I'd get a 40" 'monitor' iiwy, bolt it to your living room wall and put your pc underneath.
> 
> Here's a VGA box for £20.



40 fuckin inches!!!   


The £20 box sounds good though! 

AS - I DON'T WANT the telly channels!


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> 40 fuckin inches!!!



You probably don't want a 'monitor' that big but take into account that the Wii is a family gaming thing so unless you're all gonna be sat with the montor on your lap then 20" is gonna be a little small.

My gf has this theory that TV size has taken over as compensation for a small penis. My TV is massive.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 19, 2009)

Get an old CRT telly from the local paper/cash converters or just ask about. I haven't paid for a telly in about 5 years - I've just been eeking the last year or so out of flatscreen buyers cast-offs!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2009)

So basically, I'd need to get a new telly too....  

Can I buy a telly and disconnect it from the normal channels and just have it hooked up to the Wii and my pc or whatever? 

I feel like tellys these days just HAVE TELLY ON THEM   and you don't even particularly need to plug in an aerial (I didn't here anyway) so how would I go about proving I wasn't using it for anything else?


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> So basically, I'd need to get a new telly too....
> 
> Can I buy a telly and disconnect it from the normal channels and just have it hooked up to the Wii and my pc or whatever?
> 
> I feel like tellys these days just HAVE TELLY ON THEM   and you don't even particularly need to plug in an aerial (I didn't here anyway) so how would I go about proving I wasn't using it for anything else?



It's about the licence fee then? Dilemma. If you got a telly you'd have to have a licence if you wanted to be legal. 

Still, you could compromise and just use your 20" monitor, it won't be brilliant but at least you won't have to pay for a licence.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> My gf has this theory that TV size has taken over as compensation for a small penis. My TV is massive.



Hehe! 




Ok so if/when I do decide to get one, it's more the licence stuff I'm interested in then I suppose.....I've been waiting for one of the bastards to knock for the last two years or whatever it is since my last telly blew up, so that I could invite them in to see my television free home and then show them the door  but they've stayed away completely, the fucking cunts  despite knocking about three times when we DID have a telly and _didn't_ have a license (not that we said we had a telly, but that's not the point)!


But yeah - also I actually DON'T WANT to be able to access the normal channels anyway - cos I just get a bit more done that way really.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so it looks like you'll have to go with the monitor. It won't be unplayable, just not as good, you'll still be able to game on it. 

Maybe get a strap attached to it and wear it on your wrist.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> It's about the licence fee then? Dilemma. If you got a telly you'd have to have a licence if you wanted to be legal.
> 
> Still, you could compromise and just use your 20" monitor, it won't be brilliant but at least you won't have to pay for a licence.



Well not strictly speaking afair (just recalling longdogs threads on the subject!) but I can't be hassled with either saving myself the arguments and vetting callers...or being upfront and dealing with it and having to argue that I am genuinely not using it for any other purposes (and I genuinely wouldn't) iyswim....'yeah alright lady, you've got a 40" telly stuck to your wall for your Wii.  '  ......but then bigger PROPER monitors are a fair bit more money. 

I think I'll not be deciding anything just yet, probably. 

Thankyou though, all - very helpful!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Maybe get a strap attached to it and wear it on your wrist.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> AS - I DON'T WANT the telly channels!



I know, I was just saying I got a box that did what you wanted but also came with TV channels. You can always not use them. I didn't see the £20 post when I wrote that


----------



## Final (May 19, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Possible?
> 
> Or not?
> 
> ...





I recently had same problem with 360.  Telly was a no-no.  Picked up a new 22" monitor for a ton and it's been great.


something like:

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Displays/Monitors/TFT+20+-+23/22"+Cibox+Widescreen+TFT+-+5m++Black+?productId=27029


----------



## Jambooboo (May 20, 2009)

Final said:


> I recently had same problem with 360.  Telly was a no-no.  Picked up a new 22" monitor for a ton and it's been great.
> 
> 
> something like:
> ...



You can get the VGA/HDMI/HDMI-DVI cabling needed to hook up a 360 to a monitor - the Wii however doesn't officially support any of these.


----------



## stupid kid (May 21, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> You can get the VGA/HDMI/HDMI-DVI cabling needed to hook up a 360 to a monitor - the Wii however doesn't officially support any of these.



I've seen one product which claims to do it on ebay (curiously it's a PS3/Wii to VGA cable, but not 360), but it's about the same price as that box, which is probably more useful in the long run.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wii-PS3-VGA-C...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

You're also gonna need speakers if your monitor doesn't have them.


----------



## Fidel (May 24, 2009)

if you have got space get a projector cant beat a 4m screen, budget ones come in about £500 with inbuilt speakers and DVD player.


----------

